
Improving download behaviors in web browsers - faramarz
http://limi.net/articles/improving-download-behaviors-web-browsers
======
fragmede
Something that greatly irritates me while using Safari is a lack of feedback
when clicking a download link. The author briefly mentions this as the last
'bad' but I've more than once accidentally downloaded a file more than once
because of that lack of UI feedback and feel like it's a much bigger deal than
just being unable to see a progress bar.

